# How much does Test E really lean you out?



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

I know prop wouldve been a better choice, however id just like to know, when your on cycle, how much do you guys lean up?

My diets good, however i hate feeling hungry and if i feel the need to eat i will eat. just feel its silly depriving my body if its calling out for food...diet is as follows:

M1: 2 oatabix, 1 scoop of whey, aminos, bcaa's

M2: 200g chicken breast, steamed veg, 2 slices wholemeal toast w/PB

M3: 200g chicken breast, steamed veg, rice (about 20g carbs worth)

M4: 200g red meat/salmon, steamed veg, rice (same again)

TRAIN

M5: Apple, 1 scoop of whey, aminos, bcaa's

M6: 200g chicken breast, steamed veg

M7: 100g quark/cottage cheese

I skip most days for 20mins, and do cardio 2/3 times a week...

Also when would i notice the enanthate kicking in? Ive been on for 10 days now, i know it takes a while to kick in but wondering when ill expect to see a difference.


----------



## The Oak 2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

Test E will not do a lot to lean you out. Diet and training will


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

I am dieting, but i worry that with this test kicking round I should defo be eating more...

and life gets pretty boring when your so strict with diet...


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Steroids can also make you gain fat, diet and training are key


----------



## The Oak 2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

Ljb said:


> I am dieting, but i worry that with this test kicking round I should defo be eating more...
> 
> and life gets pretty boring when your so strict with diet...


Agreed dieting can be a pain in the ass but its the only way to really lean out properly. Decent dose of Test should help signifigantly to make sure you don't lose any muscle while dieting. If you want something that is going to help dry you out maybe some Winstrol or Clen alongside your Test would be an idea.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Prop wouldn't have been a better choice.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

The Oak 2009 said:


> Test E will not do a lot to lean you out. Diet and training will


This ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

The Oak 2009 said:


> Agreed dieting can be a pain in the ass but its the only way to really lean out properly. Decent dose of Test should help signifigantly to make sure you don't lose any muscle while dieting. If you want something that is going to help dry you out maybe some Winstrol or Clen alongside your Test would be an idea.


I have winny for week 6-12. its oral you see...



Replicator said:


> This ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


Yeah i am FULLY aware of how important diet is...what im saying is the above diet is what i eat on a daily basis, and im still hungry and feel its stupid making myself hungry. plus how bad is the ocassional treat every few days on gear...surely its all going to help as long as i burn enough off


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

not sure if this has any relevance but thought id post it.

i know a couple of fellas that were skinny, took sust, eat chip shop food, got bigger and ripped. not sure if it was only sust they were on but thats what i was aware of


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

If your still hungry then i would say ad another meal, or make your meals larger. How many calories are you getting a day?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Eat more if you want mate just increase the amount of cardio you are doing. Also if it was me, I would have like 4 or 5 hours on a saturday and eat whatever I want. This should help keep the cravings down through the rest of the week


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> If your still hungry then i would say ad another meal, or make your meals larger. How many calories are you getting a day?


I would add to this by saying make the extra food all protein


----------



## Warman (Aug 13, 2010)

safc49 said:


> not sure if this has any relevance but thought id post it.
> 
> i know a couple of fellas that were skinny, took sust, eat chip shop food, got bigger and ripped. not sure if it was only sust they were on but thats what i was aware of


imagine the results with a better diet ect also starting skinny indicates begginer gains and adding a test cycle ontop of begginer gains is probably the reason for the good gains, not chips.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I found that test E made me gradually swell with growth, some of which was water and fat from aromatisation.

The good thing about test is that its nice and healthy, and natural to the body. Cardio is good on test - no painful leg pumps like you get with anabolic steroids. But I never bothered to do any cardio last time.

Test isn't the best bodybuilding drug - 500mg of most steroids a week will give much more muscle growth. But it makes you feel and look like a man, which is why we male bodybuilders always try to find an excuse to include it.

There is one night, whenever I'm halfway through a cycle using test, when I will go out drinking, and feel like a king when I walk into a bar. The bouncers nod and politely step aside, and its as if women can smell it on you.


----------

